# Scotch Habanos



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I am in getting into single malts and I am wondering what ISOM's all my fellow gorillas choose to pair up with their single malts. 

Tonight I had Lagavulin 16 Yr. Single Malt paired up with a Romeo Hermosa No.2 EL 2004- simply beautiful! :ss 


ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

:r 
(trying to contain myself)
:r 
(still trying)
:r 
(not working very well)

OK, got myself together.
Since when have we cared what alcohol we drink with what we smoke?
Didn't we clean out two bottles of Diplomatico, one bottle of Zaya and a bottle of some tequila I have never seen before, all in one day this past Saturday?
Don't recall anyone asking this question.
Now, back to my regularly scheduled :r


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I have been enjoying my cigars with Macallans 12yr. It was my first bottle of sm Scotch.. My next bottle I think is going to be Balvenie 12yr doblewood or a 10yr Ardbeg.. Not sure if I want to move to an Islay or not?


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> I am in getting into single malts and I am wondering what ISOM's all my fellow gorillas choose to pair up with their single malts.
> 
> Tonight I had Lagavulin 16 Yr. Single Malt paired up with a Romeo Hermosa No.2 EL 2004- simply beautiful! :ss
> 
> ATL


Well ATL, contrary to your partner in crime who is over in his corner laughing his arse off, I happen to think it was a serious question. 
I had a bottle of Glenrothes 12 yr old scotch over the holidays and found it went well with each and every cigar I fired up. I especially liked it with a RASS and the Sancho Panza Coronas. The scotch was smooth and had a nice peatiness which matched well with the different flavors of the habanos I smoked....sigh. I'm gonna hafta get me somre more scotch :dr 
Hmmm look at im...he's still :r


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Andyman said:


> I have been enjoying my cigars with Macallans 12yr. It was my first bottle of sm Scotch.. My next bottle I think is going to be Balvenie 12yr doblewood or a 10yr Ardbeg.. Not sure if I want to move to an Islay or not?


Both the MacCallans and the Balvenie are good but a little differnt than the Islay. I had my first Islay recently and found it to be delicious as well, not as full and more subtle than the 2 mentioned IMO. But for my money Scotch goes well with cigars in general.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Personally, I would go with a Cohiba Siglo V Tubo... I haven't had any better experiences in my life!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Andyman said:


> I have been enjoying my cigars with Macallans 12yr. It was my first bottle of sm Scotch.. My next bottle I think is going to be Balvenie 12yr doblewood or a 10yr Ardbeg.. Not sure if I want to move to an Islay or not?


IMHO, if you want to move towards an Islay malt from sherried Speysiders like the Mac and Balvenie, and want to get an overall feel for the varieties in Single Malts, I would suggest trying a Highland Park 12, then Talisker 10. Highland Park has the sweetness of the Macallan but starts to show some coastal qualities, with a hint of peat on the finish. Talisker is overwhelmingly coastal, with even more peat. This would form a nice progression towards Islay.

Islays, espiecially those from the South Shore (Lagavulin, Laphroaig, Ardbeg) are intense, medicinal, and it always seems to me as if Im drinking a campfire on a windy Scottish beach. If that sounds good to you by all means jump right in. Ive found people either love them or hate them. Being that this is a board devoted to smokers, I would guess the majority here would love something of this nature. If you really want a trial by fire get some Laphroaig Cask Strength. It weighs in at around 55% ABV and is amazing, probably my favorite scotch! Definately dont try to drive, or walk for that matter after hitting that bottle!

As for pairing Scotch with cigars, I havent experimented much which is odd since I have such a passion for both and are probably the two indulgences I love most. For Islays, Ive found the Bowmore 16 I have goes well with some of the lighter bodied Habanos. Bowmore is decidedly delicate and thus I think would be overpowered by stronger smokes. My usual pairing for cigars is Rum or Coffee, but I definately would like to experiment more with scotch pairings...


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I had a Party 8-9-8 with Cragganmore 12yo. It was a pairing that really stands out in my memory.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Well since you're drinking my favorite scotch tonight I don't think I have much more to say!

18 year Chivas if you want to try some blended(used to get 21 year going through duty free in Miami for @ $80, but I don't get down there anymore).

"Black Bottle" is a blend of Islays and is awesome - and reasonably priced if you can find it. (http://www.binnys.com/search/add2cart.cfm?prodid=160590&pt=2)
"Caol Ila" - an Islay
"Bruichladdich" another Islay
"Bunnahabhain" another islay - I am about as subtle as a sledge hammer concerning my preference for Islays

"Benrinnes" is a Speyside single malt that is awesome.

Dalmore and Dalwhinnie (Highland) are widely available and I like them.

"Highland Park" is from the islands (Orkney) and is the most northern distillery in Scotland.

FWIW,

BillyBarue


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

billybarue said:


> Dalmore and Dalwhinnie (Highland) are widely available and I like them.
> 
> "Highland Park" is from the islands (Orkney) and is the most northern distillery


I hear good things about Highland park 12yr


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Andyman said:


> I hear good things about Highland park 12yr


Yup it rocks - Adsantos beat me to it. He gives an excellent rundown on Islays (one of the island whiskies). Laphroaig is the only one I really don't like from Islay.

*Don't pass up the blends* - they can be smoother than single malts. I prefer Scotch neat and with a blend I never have to worry about that. Otherwise, just a drop or two of spring water to open up a single malt that might have an edge to it.

Find the "Black Bottle" you'll love it.

Billybarue


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> IMHO, if you want to move towards an Islay malt from sherried Speysiders like the Mac and Balvenie, and want to get an overall feel for the varieties in Single Malts, I would suggest trying a Highland Park 12, then Talisker 10. Highland Park has the sweetness of the Macallan but starts to show some coastal qualities, with a hint of peat on the finish. Talisker is overwhelmingly coastal, with even more peat. This would form a nice progression towards Islay.
> 
> Islays, espiecially those from the South Shore (Lagavulin, Laphroaig, Ardbeg) are intense, medicinal, and it always seems to me as if Im drinking a campfire on a windy Scottish beach. If that sounds good to you by all means jump right in. Ive found people either love them or hate them. Being that this is a board devoted to smokers, I would guess the majority here would love something of this nature. If you really want a trial by fire get some Laphroaig Cask Strength. It weighs in at around 55% ABV and is amazing, probably my favorite scotch! Definately dont try to drive, or walk for that matter after hitting that bottle!
> 
> As for pairing Scotch with cigars, I havent experimented much which is odd since I have such a passion for both and are probably the two indulgences I love most. For Islays, Ive found the Bowmore 16 I have goes well with some of the lighter bodied Habanos. Bowmore is decidedly delicate and thus I think would be overpowered by stronger smokes. My usual pairing for cigars is Rum or Coffee, but I definately would like to experiment more with scotch pairings...


What he said. 

Laphroaig is my favorite, I love Islays.

Simple rule I use: if I know the cigar is sweet, or has sweet elements in the flavor, always go with a Highland. If the cigar is spicy, go with an Islay; but a spicy cigar will also go sometimes with a Highland, depends on the kind of spice flavor profile.

Hmmm...guess it's not so simple!


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

I usually drink an Oban 14 y.o or Macallan 12. As mentioned Highland Park is very nice too. 

My favorite singe malt is Lagavulin's Special Distillers Edition. Wonderful smokey taste...BUT I find it's too much "smoke" overload when paired with a cigar. I prefer less intense scotches (smoother and sweeter) when smoking a cigar.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> What he said.
> 
> Laphroaig is my favorite, I love Islays.
> 
> ...


:tpd: :tpd: Laphroaig is my #1 with any full-bodied smoke. The peaty, musty, smoky flavor of Laphroaig complements a full-bodied stick quite nicely. You owe it to yourself to give Laphroaig a try with a stogie. Relatively speaking, it is not an expensive single malt either.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

billybarue said:


> Find the "Black Bottle" you'll love it.


Seconding the Black Bottle rec. Its fantastic, probably the best blend around for the money. It is made with a combination of all the Islay malts.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Laphroig is a favorite of mine.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

This may be an over-simplification: The darker the alcoholic drink gets; the equivalent for cigar wrapper.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> This may be an over-simplification: The darker the alcoholic drink gets; the equivalent for cigar wrapper.


That's interesting Moses...why is that?


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Too Lazy and I didn't bother searching for the other thread that talked about them, but both Costco and Trader Joes are carrying Scotch labelled with Kirkland (Costco) or Trader Joe's labels with the distillery prominently displayed on the label.

If you are in a state where those states carry alcohol you might try them. I picked up the Macallan 18 yr (oak aged) when out in California for the holidays for @ $45.00 (Costco's Macallan is about $75 I think). Trader Joes version (probably both) is well worth the price IMO, but I don't have a real Macallan in the house to taste it against. Even w/out the taste comparison I can recommend the Trader Joe's version If you can get it.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Yesterday I researched the difference between Macallans 18yr and Kirland 19yr.. Someone had tasted them side by side.

He said that they are very similar in the initial tasting but the finnish is longer and smoother on the Macallans 18yr. He said the Kirkland was much better than the Macallan 12yr and thinks it is a very good buy.



billybarue said:


> Too Lazy and I didn't bother searching for the other thread that talked about them, but both Costco and Trader Joes are carrying Scotch labelled with Kirkland (Costco) or Trader Joe's labels with the distillery prominently displayed on the label.
> 
> If you are in a state where those states carry alcohol you might try them. I picked up the Macallan 18 yr (oak aged) when out in California for the holidays for @ $45.00 (Costco's Macallan is about $75 I think). Trader Joes version (probably both) is well worth the price IMO, but I don't have a real Macallan in the house to taste it against. Even w/out the taste comparison I can recommend the Trader Joe's version If you can get it.
> 
> ...


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Andyman said:


> Yesterday I researched the difference between Macallans 18yr and Kirland 19yr.. Someone had tasted them side by side.
> 
> He said that they are very similar in the initial tasting but the finnish is longer and smoother on the Macallans 18yr. He said the Kirkland was much better than the Macallan 12yr and thinks it is a very good buy.


Andy,

here's the other thread: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=51756&page=3. In it you can find an in-house tasting of what I had on hand to compare to the bottle of TJ's Macallan.

Specifically this is what I said about the purchase from TJ's MacAllan , "I was out in California for part of the holidays and picked up the Trader Joe's 18 year old from Macallan. I can't find the receipt, but I remember it to be about $45.00 (as mentioned earlier in this thread).

I don't know why it would make a huge price difference, but the sales person said the TJ version is aged only in oak, while the true Macallan is aged in a mixture of barrels. Sounds like hoakum, and I didn't bother to check this. I know I like Macallan so I thought I would take a shot. Hopefully break it open in a week or two and post my thoughts"

BTW I have to get off of CS. Too much time on my hands lately. I just made my first internet liquor purchase - got a case of "Black Bottle." Couldn't be helped - I love the stuff and haven't had it in the house for a couple years. I think they just (last year or so) started distribution in the states. I was convinced, up until a month or so ago, you couldn't get Black Bottle in the states - only in UK or mainland.

I better time that delivery so the wife is out!!!!!!!!!

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I like a little peat in my single malt don't get me wrong but Laphroig is a little much for me. Laphroig has a taste profile unlike any other single malt I have had. I have recently really enjoy Strathisla 12yr either alone or with a cigar.

Where did you get the black bottle online? I have been looking to pick some up and it is not available locally.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

gvarsity said:


> I like a little peat in my single malt don't get me wrong but Laphroig is a little much for me. Laphroig has a taste profile unlike any other single malt I have had. I have recently really enjoy Strathisla 12yr either alone or with a cigar.
> 
> Where did you get the black bottle online? I have been looking to pick some up and it is not available locally.


http://www.binnys.com/search/spiritsearch.cfm?advs=2&ptid=2&astxt=black bottle&otext=black bottle

I loved Binny's while I was living in Chicago - I don't know if you have any up in Madison or if Binny's can ship there. Shipping down here came out to about $3.00 a bottle on a 6-bottle case.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I know that Kirkland does not mention Sherry casks, but the consensus is that it is aged that way.. I know Macallans does carry Fine Oaks aas well..



billybarue said:


> Andy,
> 
> here's the other thread: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=51756&page=3. In it you can find an in-house tasting of what I had on hand to compare to the bottle of TJ's Macallan.
> 
> ...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

donp said:


> That's interesting Moses...why is that?


Darker liquors and wines tend to have more robust tastes, as do cigars. You want to keep the cigar and beverage with similar levels of taste. For example, having a light cigar with white wine or Champagne, and rich cigar with red Bordeaux or port. Lighter scotches with lighter cigars, like a CT Shade wrapper, while having a full flavor scotch may be a Cameroon wrapper. The same goes for Havana equivalent.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

We don't have them but we they should be able to ship. If not have a cousin there who may be coming up soon. Thanks again.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

donp said:


> Well ATL, contrary to your partner in crime who is over in his corner laughing his arse off, I happen to think it was a serious question.
> I had a bottle of Glenrothes 12 yr old scotch over the holidays and found it went well with each and every cigar I fired up. I especially liked it with a RASS and the Sancho Panza Coronas. The scotch was smooth and had a nice peatiness which matched well with the different flavors of the habanos I smoked....sigh. I'm gonna hafta get me somre more scotch :dr
> Hmmm look at im...he's still :r


Well Carlos, you know he spends alot of time begging his wife to let him leave the house (Carlos gets grounded alot). His birthday gift was his testicles reattached for 1 hour and he was allowed to look at a picture of Salma Hayek for thirty seconds without a severe paddling. The tears just streamed down.......

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

donp said:


> Well ATL, contrary to your partner in crime who is over in his corner laughing his arse off, I happen to think it was a serious question.
> I had a bottle of Glenrothes 12 yr old scotch over the holidays and found it went well with each and every cigar I fired up. I especially liked it with a RASS and the Sancho Panza Coronas. The scotch was smooth and had a nice peatiness which matched well with the different flavors of the habanos I smoked....sigh. I'm gonna hafta get me somre more scotch :dr
> Hmmm look at im...he's still :r


I did have some Glenrothes recently and I must say it the favorite in the single malt line so far. What a beautiful scotch to drink. I liked the 1991- by far a stellar single malt!

ATL


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I picked up a Balvenie 12yr doblewood on my way home from work. Out of the list I had that was the only one.. Luckily it was #1 on my list!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Well Carlos, you know he spends alot of time begging his wife to let him leave the house (Carlos gets grounded alot). His birthday gift was his testicles reattached for 1 hour and he was allowed to look at a picture of Salma Hayek for thirty seconds without a severe paddling. The tears just streamed down.......
> 
> ATL


Tears from the paddling or missing out on the paddling?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Well Carlos, you know he spends alot of time begging his wife to let him leave the house (Carlos gets grounded alot). His birthday gift was his testicles reattached for 1 hour and he was allowed to look at a picture of Salma Hayek for thirty seconds without a severe paddling. The tears just streamed down.......
> 
> ATL


Bastages!
No respect.
I wear the pants in my house but my wife wears the belts.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Tears from the paddling or missing out on the paddling?


Both: Carlos is thoroughly trained. 

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Bastages!
> No respect.
> I wear the pants in my house but my wife wears the belts.


The only time you wear the pants is when she lets you. Till then you are stuck with the ball gag!:bn

ATL


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> The only time you wear the pants is when she lets you. Till then you are stuck with the ball gag!:bn
> 
> ATL


:r


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

donp said:


> Well ATL, contrary to your partner in crime who is over in his corner laughing his arse off, I happen to think it was a serious question.
> I had a bottle of Glenrothes 12 yr old scotch over the holidays and found it went well with each and every cigar I fired up. I especially liked it with a RASS and the Sancho Panza Coronas. The scotch was smooth and had a nice peatiness which matched well with the different flavors of the habanos I smoked....sigh. I'm gonna hafta get me somre more scotch :dr
> Hmmm look at im...he's still :r


The owner of my local B&M keeps a bottle of Glenrothes 1992 on the shelf for those single malt drinkers who frequent the place. This is my favorite to enjoy with a cigar. I've tried some Islays, but they don't seem to work as harmoniously wth the smoke as does my favorite Speyside.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Johnny Walker Blue Label or Balvenie 15yr+ single malt with any ISOM or high end A. Fuente is good to me :2 :al :ss


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

I know you are talking about Scotch, but Jefferson’s Reserve bourbon and a Trinidad TTT maduro is pretty hard to beat. (my fav.)

For scotch Glenfarclas 17 year and a Hemingway is pretty nice as well.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> Johnny Walker Blue Label or Balvenie 15yr+ single malt with any ISOM or high end A. Fuente is good to me :2 :al :ss


Yeah...Blue is by far the best blend I've tasted. Expensive, but worth the bucks.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Yeah...Blue is by far the best blend I've tasted. Expensive, but worth the bucks.


This is true, but for $200 you can get a much more amazing single malt. Id grab a Laphroaig 30 year old, a Talisker 25, a Highland Park 25 or two of Ardbeg's new 16 year olds in lieu of the Blue anyday of the week! IMHO the blue is rarely worth it for this reason. That being said, if you love the Blue then drink it up and forget what I said! :al


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> This is true, but for $200 you can get a much more amazing single malt. Id grab a Laphroaig 30 year old, a Talisker 25, a Highland Park 25 or two of Ardbeg's new 16 year olds in lieu of the Blue anyday of the week! IMHO the blue is rarely worth it for this reason. That being said, if you love the Blue then drink it up and forget what I said! :al


"Blend"...you named four single-malts.   Fact remains that _for a blend_, Blue is a hell of a value for the price.

And dude, wow! Where do you live that the taxes on liquor are actually higher than WA?! I didn't think that was possible, but Blue goes for around $160 here last time I looked at it.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> And dude, wow! Where do you live that the taxes on liquor are actually higher than WA?! I didn't think that was possible, but Blue goes for around $160 here last time I looked at it.


LOL, NYC. They do everything short of come to our residences and hold us up at gunpoint for more money!

And sorry for the badly worded post...what I meant to say was that If I was going to plunk down $200 Id opt for something that wasnt a blend.


----------

